
Binary Search Algorithm without recursion - ImNotaBot
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/how-to-implement-a-binary-search-algorithm-in-java-without-recursion-67d9337fd75f
======
FavouriteColour
This is not news. Nobody actually uses recursion for a binary search unless
they're using a functional language.

